# What a Hav will do for food...



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We got Arby's takeout for dinner the other day because DH and I were both too tired to cook after cleaning carpets and trimming the 150 feet or so of vines on our back wall. 
In the process of doling out the sandwiches and curly fries, we dropped an empty bag on the floor. Dusty, thinking that it smelled good and not realizing that it was empty, promptly grabbed it and stuck her head in to see what was inside. Her head got stuck! She got the bag off her head while I was grabbing the camera, but she tried again (I guess the first look didn't convince her that the bag really was empty) and this time I got the shot! 

What will your hav do for food? I need to find a photo of Jackson begging...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the pic you caught!! Poor Dusty, no food left for her!
:hungry:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

TOO FUNNY!!

ound: ound:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL. So cute.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

That is so cute - what a great picture


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Very cute! 
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

marjrc said:


> ound: ound: ound:


Marj-

I thought I saw another thread asking for ideas for photo contest ideas. This sounds like a fun one...catching your Hav "in trouble"!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOoooo, good one, Lauren! Would you mind posting it in the Ideas thread, pls.? You know, that would have been a good one for April, with April Fool's and all.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's funny! Mine hang out under the table while we eat just hoping anything will fall!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute!

What will my Havs do for food?....... The better question at my house would be What will *I *do to get them to eat food?

Beg, plead, sing the Mantra "Yum Yum Food, come eat, Yum Yum food". ound: If they are amused enough, they will oblige!


----------

